# Venison back strap!



## Topcat69 (Oct 3, 2014)

1: cut back strap into lengths to fit in a 9x 13 the 9" way
2: fillet strap so that you have 3 equal thicknesses that remain connected. 
3: season with Lawerys , garlic salt, and black pepper .
4: take slivers of cream cheese app. 3/4 " thick and stuff back strap with cc, diced onion , and diced de- seeded jalapeÃ±o .
5: pin together with toothpicks .
6: wrap with bacon and pin it to the back strap.
7: bake at 350 until bacon is done but not burnt. 
8: serve with German potatoes and whatever green you choose!
9: warning!! You can't stop eating!! Awesome!
Sorry, I just made this and didn't know how it would turn out

So I didn't snap any pics!


----------



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

*recipes*

Bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers backstrap and shrimp. Bacon wrapped steaks with venison sausage


----------

